# How did you convince daddy?



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i asked constantly since i was 6 or 7 years old and when i became 18, my parents gave up on not letting me have one and let me buy one as long as i pay for it completely myself


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

My mom has always loved horses since she was a kid (she always had horses), when she thought i was ready after taking lessons for two or three years and riding for five years. she convinced my dad it wasnt a phase. and me begging everyday and wishing for one everytime i blew out birthday candles helped  
I actually at one point had a shirt that said: daddy i NEED a pony!
haha


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I actually at one point had a shirt that said: daddy i NEED a pony!
haha 
__________________

Thats cute! My dad thinks its "just a phase" too, still proving him wrong


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> I actually at one point had a shirt that said: daddy i NEED a pony!
> haha
> __________________
> 
> Thats cute! My dad thinks its "just a phase" too, still proving him wrong


Haha ya, dads think that a lot! after three years of owning a horse, he is now convinced its not a phase. I think me biking down the the barn in -9 in sleet/snow for almost a week without complaint sorta made him think that i was dedicated. lol :lol:


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

It takes a lot..dads are kinda head-strong lol


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*I've never had to ask. I had my first pony waiting on me when I was born LOL Born and raised on a ranch/farm so I have never been horse poor (well except for the fact they take all my money lol). *


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

You will never believe my story. It was actually my parents idea that I buy my first horse. No convincing involved! I was really wanting to get back into horseback riding, but there were no good lesson barns in the area I had just moved to, only boarding barns. I was all bummed about not being around horses. Then one day my mom just said to me, "Why don't you get a job and just buy your own horse?" and I was like, "You would let me do that?" and she was like, "Sure, why not? As long as you pay for it." And so I did. I got a job, bought my horse, and paid to board it all by myself. I have the best most supportive parents in the world. Even my papa bear of a Daddy supports me, even after two surgeries to fix the broken arm I got from falling off said horse. I thought for sure he was going to forbid me from ridding forever. But nope, my dad is my biggest fan. I have the best parents.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Some of you are so very lucky.

I never was able to convince my Dad that I needed a pony/horse. When I got my drivers license, I would go to a local riding stable, before anyone else, so the horses were fresh. I did that throughout high school, without fail. Rode some pretty rank horses and some very well trained ones and loved every minute!

After marrying, and started my family, I got back into horses by finally taking formal lessons and learning anything/everything I could.

Then, I leased a couple. Still had the "bug", so finally bought my mare, T, and got her last foal thrown into the deal.

My children both learnt how to ride, my daughter is a beautiful rider. But, neither have stayed with it, so I am pinning my hopes on my granddaughter, Bella! 

Just bought her first rocking horse (she's only one) and she actually cried when she was taken off it! Oh, be still my heart! :lol:


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I didn't. I just.. bought one haha. I pay for it myself, so they dont have a problem. They know I'm taking responsibility for it.But, ages ago I told them I was going to dye my hair different colors and cover myself with tattoos and piercings if they didn't let me... didn't work since I didn't have the money or a job at the time anyways haha


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Trinity said:


> I didn't. I just.. bought one haha. I pay for it myself, so they dont have a problem. They know I'm taking responsibility for it.But, ages ago I told them I was going to dye my hair different colors and cover myself with tattoos and piercings if they didn't let me... didn't work since I didn't have the money or a job at the time anyways haha


LOL! I should tell my dad that! 
Some of you are _so_ lucky! I am to young to get a job...so i iron and to laundry for my mom and she pays me. Saving up for one


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, when I was 5 my parents realized I needed some kind of outlet for my energy. I had been pointing out horses since before I could really talk, and I was not scared of the ones my parents had. At 4 years old I was riding my dad's TWH are already. I was a headstrong child and, although the BO next door to us didn't normally advise kids getting horses until they were 8, he told my parents that I was percocious (sp?) enough to get a pony. He found one for $500 and told my parents he felt it would be a good pony for me. 

My parents were new to horses at the time, but luckily for me they soon had many horsey friends who were willing to help us all get better with the horses.  I haven't stopped since.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

About a month before my 11th birthday, my mom asked me if I wanted to get a horse. And so I got a horse for my 11th birthday present. I've been through quite a few since due to becoming a better rider. 

I liked horses, I had ridden every other week or so (a family member's horse) but I never asked or begged for one.

Baby Q will have her horse waiting for her when she comes out of the womb.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Man! I wish my parents would ask if i wanted one!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sixofdiamonds, my little granddaughter will have a pony as soon as she shows an interest. I almost brought one home with me from the Equine Affair in Springfield Mass! Keeping fingers and toes crossed that she has the "disease" like me! :lol:

Wannahorse,_(leans in and whispers)_ I bet your parents haven't asked you because they already know the answer. :wink:

Don't lose heart!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> Sixofdiamonds, my little granddaughter will have a pony as soon as she shows an interest. I almost brought one home with me from the Equine Affair in Springfield Mass! Keeping fingers and toes crossed that she has the "disease" like me! :lol:
> 
> Wannahorse,_(leans in and whispers)_ I bet your parents haven't asked you because they already know the answer. :wink:
> 
> Don't lose heart!


That is most likely truelol! Got two baskets of ironing tonight.20 bucks..getting closer!!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been into horses for as long as I can remember. My dad grew up with them when he lived in Africa, but my mom has never liked them much. My dad put up with everything horsey. Attended shows, took me to lessons... You name it, he did it. It wasn't so much of If I get a horse, it was when. I honestly thought I would never get my own horse. He always told me if I got a job we could split it. He could afford to let me keep a horse, but not buy one. So I always thought I was hopeless because I could never make enough to get a horse. Funny how things work out. A very close friend asked me one day if she bought me a horse if my parents would pay for board. This was after taking care of her horses for two years. She's like a grandma to me. 

I love my daddy. He wants to help with everything. I think it's so cute because I'll walk away and when I come back he'll be talking to Cricket or grooming her. He gets to ride, sometimes too and Cricket will babysit him. They're adorable.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I'm still woking my parents too wanna! My dad grew up on a farm but then my mom turned him into a city boy :/. My grandma has made sure we had a horse since I was about 8 but unfortuanatly they've all been too old to ride for more that a year or so before turning out to pasture and then she decided 3 ft tall horses would be good :roll:. I'm now working my parents to let me actually pick out my horse, maybe this one I can ride! lol! I'm laying off right now since I just got a bnch of cool stuff for Christmas but soon I'll be back to begging! hehe! I thik it might happen, my parents are pretty supportive and they know it's not just a phase. My mom took my to riding lessons and she got me my bird, my dog, and a bunch of new stuff for the minis. I got my dad to realease a mouse too so he should'nt take that long eigther. maybe someday me and you will both get our own horse wanna.........


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I was lucky enough to be born into a horsey family where I was on horseback in utero! I always had a horse or pony. When I was in high school and had a job, I had to pay for 1/2 of the costs for my horse, lessons, eventing and such. My youngest girls ride and each have their own pony or horse. They kind of take it for granted though so I think sometimes it's better if you have to work for it a little.......


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Still working on it!!!!! lol
I've been given the go ahead to get the horse, with my OWN money, and ONLY when I've got my licence and bought a car. Sigh, this could take a while.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Well, I've always wanted a pony. My aunty has a pony and a crazy Arab. I was cantering on Minty -- the pony, by the age of 6. Cantering her Arab by 11, riding difficult horses. I asked Daddy for a calm, small, schooled pony. Daddy brought me a crazy 16.3 hh ex race horse.*


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I found a horse that i really like that is $800 (i want to adopt him) It might take till spring/summer to save that up


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't. I grew up and bought my own. LOL.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

thats a good idea too


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Never have managed to convince my parents, I bought my first pony with my savings when I was 18, and bought my new horse with my savings again, 25 years later ...


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My aunt decided that she wanted one, but she didnt ride, I started 4-H on a leased "babysitter" horse who taught me everything, then I startedlessons with riding a bit at home, then I rode more and more at home, then somehow, we now have an entire farm complee with 4 horses, 3 ponies, 1 donkey, 1 mule, 2 llamas, 2 alpacas, 4 ostriches and a baby camel. It's insane how all this stuff happene in just 6 years!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> My aunt decided that she wanted one, but she didnt ride, I started 4-H on a leased "babysitter" horse who taught me everything, then I startedlessons with riding a bit at home, then I rode more and more at home, then somehow, we now have an entire farm complee with 4 horses, 3 ponies, 1 donkey, 1 mule, 2 llamas, 2 alpacas, 4 ostriches and a baby camel. It's insane how all this stuff happene in just 6 years!


Wow! thats cool!


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I have begged, pleaded, and cried to my parents since I was 3 for a horse! They always said I would grow out of horses. I'm 16 now and they still will not let me get one. Oh well! I can just ride school horses and help the novice kids who have their own horses until I turn 18: then I am getting one of my own! I am already looking


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

My family was very supportive of me growing up. There are three kids in my family, so they kind of understood horses were my chance to get away from the hair pulling and kicking. I got my first horse at 13. I had been riding since I was about 9. I was/am pretty responsible. I had other pets before my first horse. The hard part is convincing my mom, my dad is the push over. My mom got laid off when I was 16. They didnt once tell me I had to sell the horse, because times are tight. I did have a job at the time, but they still paid for the horse. I was really lucky I got to keep him. He since died. 

I've bought my own horses since high school. I've only had 3. Through college they paid for my mare. They wanted me to focus on school, not having to pay for a horse. My parents paid up to $375 for board, I paid all other expenses above and over that amount. 

If my kids chose to ride I would make them lease first, to make sure they could handle the commitment. I probably wouldnt buy them a horse unless I had a farm. But thats because I already board two of my own.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I've asked for a horse for years so before my seventeenth I worked out all the costs involved in horse care, worked out how many hours I'd have to work to cover the costs, looked at what type of horse would be best suited to me and my lifestyle, got quotes from insurers then presented it to my mum and asked if I could get one. I have bonds that I was going to sell which would give me enough money to buy a horse and said that if having a horse had an impact on my college work then I would get a part loan. So right uptil about Christmas I was planning on getting one but then realised that since I am going to uni in 2011 there is no way on earth I will be able to look after myself and a horse so I've decided not to get one just yet, going to look for a loan instead when it gets a bit warmer but in the mean time I'm sending off my provisional licence and I'm learning to drive a moped which means when I do get a horse I will be able to drive myself to the yards that are better but further away which were hard to get to on public transport, I won't have to rely on my mum to drive me to places which means everything will be easier. If you want a horse and need to ask your parents then be prepared with everything involved in costs etc and be prepared like I was to get someone to share or part loan if having a horse is hurting your studies and also be prepared to wait until the time is right. Your parents will listen to a lot more if you come prepared, I had loads of advice off horsey people on another site and a lot of them were parents who said how impressed they would be if I was their daughter and came to them with all this information.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

that helps a lot! thanks!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I was one of the lucky ones - I was born into horses. My grandpa and his two brothers grew up with horses, and continued on breeding Arabians. Call me spoiled - he just gave me horses. So I've been in the saddle since before I could even walk.

Probably a good thing because my parents have never much cared about my interest in horses. I thank my lucky stars I had my grandpa to keep them and care for them, or I doubt I'd have seen a horse until I was an adult. My mom threw a fit that $100 a month was to much for board AND training on my 3 year old Arabian (my aunt not only did the training for free, but paid part of his board for me). So that only lasted a year. They're to hung up on their motorcycles *rolls eyes*


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

"Horse" was one of my first words. I used to sit up in the car all night/day on family roadtrips and shout "HORSES!" and point as the fields blew by...

Unfortunately, the money wasnt there for me to have one as a kid. My parents paid for lessons starting when I was about 7, and then when I got my license (and my own money) I started half leasing. It wasnt until I was 26 and saw my first promotion that I said, "This is it... FINALLY!" Even now, my family doesn't get it. This Xmas was the first that anyone bought me something horse related. My sister, she got me a travlers mug with Grady's picture all over it... I CRIED! And at breakfast the following day, my mom discussed selling Grady, saying I would be in a better place financially if I didnt have him... But she now knew how "attatched to him" I was. Umm, HELLO!! It took you 27 years to see that!! Its about time, Mama! Haha....

Your parents are probably much like mine... they always said, "Its not buying the horse that costs, its keeping it." You have to pay for board, lessons, vet bills and vaccinations, Farrier bills, Supplements when needed, tack, blankets (multiple if they rip them like my horse does!), the inevitable and ever growing collection of saddle pads and more!!!  

I hope you get one Wanna!!!! Prepare yourself though!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Rissa said:


> I didn't. I grew up and bought my own. LOL.


LOL, me too! Of course, I always had horses "in the family". My dad bought my mom and his mom 2 TWH mares as a present when I was maybe a year old? Then bought himself their brother a year later. They stayed at my grandma's house for year. Once we moved to a place we could keep the horses at I had to quit lessons, but I had horses in my backyard! Dad/Mom started getting out of horses, but they don't sell their animals, so I basically had the 3 TWHs to myself. :lol: 

Finally bought my first "very own" horse about 2 years ago and my parents were PO'd about it. It was a HUGE fight. But I kept him at a friends house and continued to take care of the remaining Walkers. Finally brought my Sodehr home last fall (08) after Red (TWH gelding) died. We didn't want to keep Flame alone so I brought Soda home. The original deal was "Soda gets to stay until Flame dies." Now dad is talking about building a new barn! I said "But dad, Flame is probably not going to make another winter" and he was like "Well, we'll still have your horse!" :lol::lol: Gotta love parents.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I got tired of asking so I bought one. Pistol actually, I got a job making around $100 per week. It was at a Jamesway, which is kind of like Walmart. I don't think they exist anymore. Anyway, I made payments on him. He cost me $500. And then after I had him paid for... I found a place in my neighborhood to board him, had a friend haul him over and told my parents I had a horse....


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I woke up when I was three on Christmas morning and got a pony I was too young to convince anyone I just got one lol


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

HeartMyOTTB said:


> "Horse" was one of my first words. I used to sit up in the car all night/day on family roadtrips and shout "HORSES!" and point as the fields blew by...
> 
> Unfortunately, the money wasnt there for me to have one as a kid. My parents paid for lessons starting when I was about 7, and then when I got my license (and my own money) I started half leasing. It wasnt until I was 26 and saw my first promotion that I said, "This is it... FINALLY!" Even now, my family doesn't get it. This Xmas was the first that anyone bought me something horse related. My sister, she got me a travlers mug with Grady's picture all over it... I CRIED! And at breakfast the following day, my mom discussed selling Grady, saying I would be in a better place financially if I didnt have him... But she now knew how "attatched to him" I was. Umm, HELLO!! It took you 27 years to see that!! Its about time, Mama! Haha....
> 
> ...


I am in the process of getting prepared I am getting all the boarding fees and vet, farrier, dental ect. prices figured out to see how much ot will cost a month Its kinda confusung:lol:


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I was 9 before I even saw much of horses at all. A lady brought many horses into the field next to us. So for the next 7 years I spent lots of time with them. I learned tons and enjoyed taking care of them and she let me ride them too. I always wanted my own horse but we couldn't really afford one. Now I'm 18 and someone is giving me a horse that is the same age as me! I'm getting her in the spring. I have a job so I am able to pay all the expenses and I'm hoping to get another horse in the future to be her companion. Then I'll also have a younger horse.

I waited 7 years for my first horse but now my dream is being fullfilled. Just keep learning all you can about horses, save up money and keep talking to your parents and hopefully you will be able to get one soon!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

_hopefully..._


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I've been asking for years. Never got one. Then one day, I bought Murray. My parents weren't too happy about it, but they love Murray like I do. =]


----------



## Nova (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't really have to _convince_ my dad I needed a horse, I was pretty grateful to have two rabbits, two rats and he just spent $1200 on my baby rabbit to cover an eye injury, so I considered myself pretty lucky. I've wanted to ride since I was 4 years old, but my mom wasn't made for the barn and neither was my dad, they were both big business owners/city people but after 5 years of wanting to ride and loving horses they got me into lessons. I've been riding one year and without complaint I just rode what they brought me and I have progressed from never sitting in an English saddle before to jumping a 2'6 course, haha. My dad and instructor decided it was time for me to own a horse, and I did too considering all the BS I had to dig out of with the schooling show at our barn. I was on 8 different horses! Anyway, my dad and I, as well as my instructor decided that if I truly want to move on in riding I need my own horse!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats cool!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

I started taking lessons (saddleseat) when I was six, once I fell off a horse and that night I was begging to buy him. Well we didn't buy that one. In 2001 ish my dad bought my mom a horse for her birthday (she had been taking lessons also) four more horses shortly followed that mare. Around here if you buy a horse, you suddenly start getting calls asking if you want another. I finally had horses but not my own, my dad promised that when I was ten we would start looking. But when I was eight, I woke up on Chrismas and I had a horse =]


----------



## xXSierrasMyBabyXx (Jan 2, 2010)

Well both my parents used to ride. (My dad on a farm in Utah, my mom at an english barn).
We lived in a neighborhoood for seven years, but decided to move back to the country, that house that we liked, on the papers it said this:
HORSES ALLOWED.
And I said: "It would be really cool to have a horse..."


And that's how my story started. And once we moved on from that house (someone had already made an offer), the next house we looked at, the people had horses. They let me get on him, and just sit there. The FIRST time I was on a horse.
Then a lady asked my dad how to build a stepping stool for horses.
And he told her that I liked horses (which was and still is a HUGE understatement(I know that has to be spelled wrong, but oh well).
She said this: "Well I have horses, why don't you come out, and let her ride?"
And THAT'S how I got started on horses.
after that my parents decided to let me get a horse  but I only had six months of riding, so I took lessons for another six months, and then bought my horses.
And I have now been riding for almost three years. :]


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

My mom did most of the convincing! lol
For the most part anyway..We would both look at horses online and both critique them and look for other horses to get.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I wasn't brought up in an environment conducive to horses (I was a navy brat) until my family moved to Texas so I'm not sure how I caught this "disease". However, 20 years ago I was 5.. I was sitting on my dads lap asking for a horse and he PROMISED me that when he retired from the Navy he would buy me a horse.

7 or 8 years later.. the day after he retired from the Navy we bought Prince and I still have him. ) He is now one of my lesson horses.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, My mom, sister, and I all begged for horses and since we would have kept them at my grandma's and they wanted horses to come there my Dad bought an 18yo retired lesson mare. She was good for my parents but they noticed 15.3hh was too big for 6 and 7 year olds. So we got my baby Bart, we got him when he was 12 and now he is 19! He is a little guy, only 12.3hh. For us, horses were kind of a phase. Bart was stubborn and hard to control so my sister and I stopped riding. Poor guy sat in a stall/turnout for two years. The only reason I got back on was because I tried lunging him and he was awesome so it gave me hope. After two years of gymkhana and lotsa growing with him, we decided I needed a bigger horse. It was easy to convince my Dad to get me Tater(we didn't know of his bucking problem) because our old lesson mare had gotten old and her arthritis was too severe for anyone to ride her so he figured he would ride Tater as well. That didn't happen after the first buck and it was super easy to convince him to sell Tater. My current horse Dozer was a complete surprise to him. I had asked him about Dozer and he said no when he found out he was still green and 18hh, so I took my mom to see him when my Dad was camping and we brought Dozer home. When my Dad got back from the camping trip it was love at first sight. My Dad has ridden Dozer three times and its been 9 months but its because I'm picky about who and when can get on him. So overall I didn't have to beg...


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I've wanted a "pony" since I knew what a pony was. But my parents thought I'd grow out of that stage. Well, I didn't.

About 8 months ago I started dating my boyfriend whose sister has a mare that they keep at home. And his sister wanted someone to ride with (me!). So she convinced her dad that we could take care of the horses and such. Once I had a place to board him ($75 a month!), I started looking. My dad is far more open to my ideas than my mom so he took me to look at horses. I fell in love with Diamond and, a month later he was home. I paid for him in full by myself and I pay his board myself. My parents pay for nothing. My mom didn't agree at first, but now she loves him just as much as I do. =)


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I took the occasional lessons at camp and in college, had friends with horses, but never really wanted one. I always figured they were too much work. I've always had lots of large dogs, cats, etc., but never pushed for a horse despite loving them and being around them. 

Then a couple of years ago, my dear husband (who'd never ridden a horse at all) went on a trail ride with some neighbor guys. From that day on all I heard was, "I want a horse." Knowing how little he helps me with the housework and other animals, I said, "No." Kinda funny since I'm usually the one hauling in the strays. He kept at it for over a year. Then he and the boys took me on some trail rides and then took me out just to "look at" some horses that were for sale. Little twerps talked me right into it (LOL) and we bought my horse that day! Bought the hubby's horse 2 weeks later. I LOVE having the horses and hubby is way more helpful than I'd expected - he did all of the wiring in the barn, put up the fence, etc. 

So no need to convince daddy here - I was the one that had to be convinced! Of course now I want a mini, a draft or two, maybe a kid pony (and kids for that matter). Now I just have to convince hubby that two horses just won't be enough for us. LOL. Oh, and I'm trying for chickens too - but I think I'm gonna win that one if I let him get a beef cow ;-). 

See turning 18 doesn't eliminate the need to convince the men in your life - it just changes the arguments a bit. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I got into a car accident when I was 16 and I told my dad that my biggest fear was not owning a horse before I died. So he told me that if I got a job he'd let me have one. So I got a job at McDonalds, saved up my money and got a horse. There was only a brief period of time when either of my parents paid for him.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Both of my parents ride horses and breed them so I never had to convince them.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I was young, like 8 or 9? Had been riding for a while and kept asking for one.
They told me that as soon as I came up with $1000 they'd buy me one. So a year later, after selling cookies and cleaning stalls, I came up with the money.
My mother says now that she never thought I'd do it  But I did!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

My siblings and I were all very lucky. My parents always figured the more we were into horses the less we could be into trouble. My brother (9) has his 2nd horse now [ the pony he got didn't work out] , and my younger sister (16) is on her 3rd horse. I have had four horses, but I am horseless for now since there was no way I could afford to take my horse to school with me. I still get to ride all ours at home though when I am there, adn all of us ride at lest 3 or more horses, so although we have one that is "ours" there are enough that need riding that we get a wide range to work with.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been riding for four years now, and I have been begging for a horse since I started. My mom was totally ready to buy me one when I was younger, and not as interested. . but as I got to doing it more she realized the reality of that. I absolutely love my barn, but the problem is leasing and boarding are insanely expensive. I'm too attatched to leave so just waiting on my mom to give me the OK to lease there. . which considering the price is not going to be soon!! She has said I cannot lease until either A) two years from now (the actual 'deadline' is after May.. but since I do get to ride 5 to 6 days a week in the summer there isn't really a point in leasing until September) or B) I can drive myself there. xP I'm not in a hurry to buy a horse because I would lease a horse that I know and love first.. and yehhh.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I never did, I eventually just bought my own


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm still trying but I honestly think that it is a lost cause for him buying me one.

I've finally convinced him that it is no a phrase and I will never stop asking him, but hopefully he'll support me at the end of the year to lease one at our local stable!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been begging and begging my parents to let me get a horse since I was 6. I've been riding since I was 9 or so. Finally, this past summer, my parents finally agreed to let me get one because I'm old enough to get a part-time job now, but my parents still pay for the cost of my horse's feed and everything. I'm so glad they're supportive.


----------



## Kaioti (Dec 3, 2009)

In my case I was 8 and we lived in a small town. I wouldn't shut up, so they gave me riding lessons during summer for my birthday for years. Since we lived in town, and Dad never thought we would ever end up buying land, he didn't mind promising me that if we ever had room for a horse I could get one.

When I was 15 my mom found a place with 10 acres and we moved. I didn't forget the promise, so he had to concede. ^_^ But I couldn't get one until I cleaned the barn up, which was used for cattle and junk. 

That took most of the summer, but I was out there every day working, and Dad was so impressed with how much effort I put into things that he got me my first horse that late summer instead of waiting until spring like he wanted to at first. 

My parents, not being "horse people" bought me Bob. Bob was an ungelded 2 year old bs paint jerkface (we gelded him immediately), and I was left to train him. In retrospect that was NOT the best decision, but I broke him in and took him on trail rides. I was complimented on him alot, but he and I were never really friends, He was always "Bob the Jerk" and I was always annoying to him. Even so, I'll always be grateful to him for NOT being easy, and teaching me more than I taught him. He helped make me a patient trainer.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

My parents have been warming up to the idea of me having one. Theyre just worried about the vet bills.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, actually my story is sad kind of :-|
I was riding before i could walk really, but they wasn't my horses.
I always begged for a horse.
BEGGED & PLEADED!!
I was 12 years old mind you ..

My dad decided to get me one for my 14th birthday.
I got my first horse, Gage.
Registered Paint horse.

Sad part..
I didn't know this until just a few months ago, but my dad gave into buying me a horse because he didn't think he had much longer to live due to is heart condition.

I am 20 years old, buying, and training my own horses now.
My dad pulled through him quadruple bypass surgery, and still going strong. He's the toughest man I've ever known. Because of him I'm living my dream. Even when he cusses himself in the winter when the water lines freeze, and it's hectic to water the horse, haha. He loves horses dearly


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm lucky, I didn't have to ask!! But my friend has wanted a horse so badly for so long that she made a slide show of 50 good reasons of owning a horse, how much everything would cost and how she would get a job to pay for it. LOL, when her dad saw it he was like "Sure you can have a horse... when your 18"


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

i told my hubby i'm getting a horse..lol............hopefully i'll have him in the spring.. i c him every week.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I won't lie, I was pretty spoiled. Within months of showing interest in riding, I got not only 1 but 3 ponies right from the get go. I was lucky enough to be able to have 1 lesson a week for the first couple years I started riding to. I wasd a spoiled child.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I won't lie, I was pretty spoiled. Within months of showing interest in riding, I got not only 1 but 3 ponies right from the get go. I was lucky enough to be able to have 1 lesson a week for the first couple years I started riding to. I wasd a spoiled child.


Yes... and you are a spoiled adult as well....:wink: (we can think your man for that one!)


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

i told 'em i wanted on from the time i was a young tyke. dad grew up with them, i remember his last horse, vaguely. but of course, we lived too close to town and too far from the farm. so there was always some excuse. my mom tried pretty hard to convince him.

so i had to enlist, spend some time in the desert, and come home with enough extra cash as well as have met my best friend (we call each other brothers now), who convinced me i needed to finally get one. so i coffered up the money and bought my fella about 2 1/2 year ago now.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

i was sortof given my horse haha but then had a hefty vet bill which I am still paying off 
Its good though because I only have to pay for some of the food and like if he needs anything special and everything else is paid for (not by my parents but my friends) I dont actually know how I got into such a sweet deal


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

My dad wasn't the problem. He wanted horses too. I was always going to my friend's farm, playing with their horses, so their mom bought me a horse. We set up our backyard and I had her! All I had to do was prove that I loved horses. And I have, since I was three.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

All I had to do was ask Spence & he let me get 2 of them :-D


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I had been riding for a while and leasing some horses. Then, my mom brought up the idea to my dad and I at the same time and we all agreed. We did go a bit over the budget limit with our first horse but my dad liked him anyways! He is pretty good compared to most dads, sometimes he offers to help me with horse care (of course, we all know dads can be awful with horses!). I guess I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I had always loved horses since 3rd grade, so when my dad found a horse for sale at a barn extremely close to our house we went to go look at him. I fell in love with Jack when he sniffed my toes. So my dad bought him. 

My wonderful story! xD


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Roro, you are fortunate, but sounds like you appreciate your parents too.

While I was never able to convince my Mom or Dad that I needed a horse, they are my biggest fans today!

They love hearing my stories and have met many of my riding friends with genuine enthusiasm. Dad loves to visit and sit on the back deck and watch me work the horses both on ground and in saddle. He is quick to grasp what is happening or should happen, and is always full of questions that further demonstrate his sharp eye for detail.

So, at my ripe old age, I am still a girl in heart, basking in my parents admiration and moral support! :lol: I guess if you work hard and long enough, dreams do come true. LOL.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I started asking my parents when I was 4. I asked for one EVERY holiday, Christmas, my Birthday, and even Valentines day lol. My dad was very supportive of this idea. He thought it would be good for me, but my mom thought I was too young. It took another year of asking and my dad decided at age 6 that if I _really_ wanted a horse, that I would need to learn how to care for one... If I could handle cleaning up after a couple of our neighbors horses (5 all together!) and not complain, that he'd talk my mom into it!

I worked all summer, and on the weekends when school started. I was paid too! so my dad told me that if I saved up all my money and found a horse that he would match what I had saved...... After making $550 (that included b-day and xmas money... all I asked for was money lol) we started to look for a horse.

Right after my 7th birthday my dad found a 13 year old Arab mare and didn't tell me... he just threw me in the truck and started driving... I remember pulling up and seeing a beautiful horse in a field and a lady waving at us when we pulled up. I went straight to the fence to see the horse, and my dad asked me if I wanted to ride her... of course I said yes... while I was riding my dad asked if I wanted her....O.O I was shocked... I didn't think I had saved enough. He than told me they were selling her for $600... The lady asked me how much I had saved and I told her.

She sold me my Bella for $550, which included her saddle, pad, bridle, hackamore, a bag of grain, a bail of hay, all her brushes, halter, and lead rope! I was so beyond thrilled I nearly peed myself lol. We didn't have a trailer, so we had to drive home to get our neighbors trailer, and I went to grab my money but my dad told me to keep it, that I may want something special for my new horse!! 

16 years later, I still have my Bella. I think my dad knew that it wasn't a 'phase" for me. XD

*My* daughter, on the other hand, got a pony before she could even ask for one lol.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ Awww that is a gorgeous story!

And I adore your daughter and her little pony, it is the cutest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

^^I knew you divorced your Ex-husband when he made you choose between him and Bella, but I didn't know you got her that young. What a sweet story. I still think she is just beautiful. Good luck as you deal with her cancer. It's so hard watching our beloved pets get older. I hope she proves the vet wrong and lives pain-free for many years.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

snoggle said:


> ^^I knew you divorced your Ex-husband when he made you choose between him and Bella, but I didn't know you got her that young. What a sweet story. I still think she is just beautiful. Good luck as you deal with her cancer. It's so hard watching our beloved pets get older. I hope she proves the vet wrong and lives pain-free for many years.


Thank you so much. She is actually doing remarkably well right now. We have her on an all mash diet, and it seems to be helping her a lot. The vet even said light riding (walking on flat ground) would be good for her, which I am happy about. We have come a long way together, and I think we have a long road still to come.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm well both sides of my family have horsey past actually my grandpa died from a heart attack on his horse. Anyways I was always into horses anything to do with horses was a dream come true and my dad wanted me to have a horse. So we looked and looked finally finding Champ a unbroke skinny little quater horse. but my mom was set aganist it I promised I would take care of him... And the present I have the best horse in the world! and very supportive parents.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I was lucky enough to be born into a family where horses were already a part of our lives. From there, it was just a matter of convincing them I needed _this _horse when the "need" for another arose, lol

Fast forward several years and I was blessed with a daughter just as horse-crazed as I was/am. It took her and I quite a while to convince my husband that we _needed_ a horse. I think DD had pretty much given up, and that broke my heart. I sat down and figured out exactly how we could make it work and pretty much presented it to my husband as, "This is what we need to do for her birthday this year" and he didn't argue, for once.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

lol it was easy, I came home on my birthday and there was a pony tied to the tree..no asking involved!

second horse, I sold the pony, and my mom let me look on the internet to get another one, also no asking involved.
My mom has always let me have horses


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Annaland13 said:


> My parents have been warming up to the idea of me having one. Theyre just worried about the vet bills.


Vet bills aren't as bad as the sound - I think Shannon's yearly vet bills might be 200 dollars, more or less. (I'm actually thinking less) Her farrier bills are... 240 a year. Course we have an inexpensive farrier. If you get a healthy horse, you shouldn't have many problems 

Hope this helped, I really hope you can get one


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm still working on it to!!! My dad said if I could take care of my dogs for a year I could get one! I guess you could try a deal like I am. I knew they are expensive so I said I would pay for tack and equipment ,but my mom was like you are not getting a used saddle I will buy the saddle.lol.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been BEGGING my parents to let me ride horses for as long as I can remember. My father hate's horses, even still today, and I own one.
My parents both protested to letting me ride horses, there reasons being "look what they did to christopher reeves, you'll get killed!"

But I was persistent, looking up local barns that offered lessons, the prices, etc.

At 9 3/4's years old, I found a barn in my area, the lessons were medium in prices [not cheap, but not the most expensive" I gave my dad the number and told him to call them and find out about lessons. He finally agreed, and he called them. They told them they had a 5 month waiting list for riding lessons, and I waited those 5 months. I remember, it was march when they scheduled my first lesson. I expected to show up, and get thrown on a horse.

I was wrong, I showed up, and a beautiful appy pony mare with a flaxen mane was on the crosstie's. The instructor greeted me, and after some financial things were discussed with my mom she taught me how brush the mare, pick her feet, tack her up. I was lead around on a lead rope, took a few trot steps [took me 5 weeks of riding to get posting down ] After that she taught me how to take care of the horse after the ride and put her away.

I loved it. I've been riding nearly 7 years now. Same barn. At that barn I learned the responsibility of caring through horses, cleaning up after them, etc. 

My mom always came to my lessons, slowly warming up to liking horses. 5 years into my horse life I got her into taking lessons there herself.

Throughout these seven years I begged nearly daily for a horse to call my own, my dad tossed it off as a ridiculous idea, he never took my passion for them seriously.
My mom said it would never be financially possible, ever.
I was down, depressed.

Soon after my mom started riding she took up my interest in owning a horse, and started pursuing my dad also.

Not this last christmas, but the one before that my dad surprised me and my mom with an adorable, stocky, pony. Bombproof to ride.

Me and my mom were over joyed, but soon after our joys were shattered. Our pony had been abused in the past, and due to my dad's inexperience with horses he didn't really examine the pony. One hour with the pony would show you he was aggressive. He bit and kicked anyone he could reach. We tried so hard to gentle him, he had him for two months till he put my mom into the emergency room with stitches to her scalp, he bit her extremely hard.

We didn't get out money back on him, we gave him back to the woman who sold him to my dad without a second thought.

We took a break from owning horses for a while, but this coming august the barn I was taking lessons at received a new school horse. One ride on this boy and I connected.

I had my mother ride him at her next lesson, she clicked with his as much as I did, we loved him. We asked the owner of the barn if he was up for lease [she leases school horses out sometimes] she said she would allow us to lease the horse. 2 months into the lease and the owner of the barn approached us, with a price. She told us she would sell him to us for 8k. 8k was way over the price my mom ever expected to pay for a horse, but she did it. And now we own my boy Mickey, and we love him, to death, dad's permission not required in this situation.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd been riding since I was 6, but I lived in the suburbs, and we weren't well off financially. After years of lessons and reading every horse book I could get my hands on, and doing tons and tons of research, my parents relented and bought me my first horse when I was 15. And then a car to visit him at the stable! 

What made my parents decide was that we had bought land and were going to build a house on it, so eventually we wouldn't be paying for board. My horse was also boarded at a friend's house and they were not charging us. It also helped that my mother was wonderfully supportive and wanted me to have one, so she did talk my dad into it!

Now that I'm older, it's the husband that needs to be convinced. He is supportive, but he is finding it hard to believe that a horse could cost $3,000... or more! Hopefully soon I'll have my next one!


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, when I was a little girl, I asked my parents and God numerous times for a horse. My parents kept saying no it was the upkeep that was so expensive. So one year I got a summer job and found a horse I could make monthy payments. I got the courage up to tell my parents what I did. Duke was a blessing cause he got the entire family envolved with horse activties. My dad bought our second horse. I had so much fun teaching my mom to ride. I am grown now and mom has passed on. I thank God for those precious memories. Oh yeah my dad pay the vet bills.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I never did...My mommy and daddy don't buy me stuff I support myself and if I wanted a horse I had to buy and pay for everything myself


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

I didn't have to convince them, my mum has always loved horses and they got me my first pony when I was 3 years old


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine actually took very little convincing.. I was riding at a lesson barn and part leasing the gelding I was taking lessons on. But, he was for sale. So one day my mom heard that someone had put an offer on him, and she went to my BO right away and bought him for more than the other people had offered. Needless to say, my dad was PO'd!! But, I was happy! Hahaha.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't have to convince her. She saw my obsession from a little kid and fostered that love. We got my first pony cuz they gave it to us....cuz it was evil and foundering and died a lil while later but it was a good introduction into care. I guess she also figured since I wasn't scared off by the demon pony that I'd stick it out. So they got a lil paint pony I wouldn't ride cuz if my experience with the FIRST pony but I was still riding the lesson horses. 3rd time around my Mom was smart, she said if I could earn half she would pay for the rest. I think I had to earn like $500 for Artex a half welsh cob half arab gelding cutie! The lady selling him was my trainer so we worked out a deal for me to muck stalls .50 per stall and would keep track of it. I also did chores around my house for .25-$1 depending on the chore...lots of laundry, bathrooms and stacking wood  
4th horse bought from same trainer paid $1500 all earned by working for her. He was an OTTB she rescued and we bonded she didn't have much of a choice cuz he would either throw or lay down on everyone else.

My Mom always looked for consistency, she wasn't going to shell money out on a passing fad and I don't blame her. Even though I own horses now my son earns the right to ride, he's 5 and he has to help clean stalls/paddock, feed, groom and assist tacking up and down. I think if you have to work and work HARD for something and fall in love with it in spite of exhaustion, blisters and bruises then you have found something real and worth the time and money. But it takes time to really discover this.


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

I really like this thread lol,
Well my mom has always supported me with horses, they are my happiness. My first horse was given to me by my auntie, My dad hated having to pay for an extra mouth, so i got a job at the ranch and paid most of the board off. With every horse i have ever had, my dad hates the fact that i put so much time into something "so useless" Buuut! After i got Johnny, My dad saw pictures and videos and what not and decided that he would take me out to the barn instead of my mom and meet johnny, that alone amazed me. But when he kept on commenting on how much he really liked johnny and the bond we had, that was a total shocker! My dad never complains about johnny, he actually congratulates me on the progress we are making and says he is super proud of me! It feels great, my dad isn't the sort to compliment me on everything, he wants a 'perfect' daughter. And working with horses just so happens to be what I plan on doing my whole life, He FINALLY supports that, and even comes out to the barn quite a bit always smiling. FEELS GREAT!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I was lucky enough to be born to a mother who always had horses. So I have always had a horse... I could ride the old gelding we had by myself at the age of 2. 
That being said... Once I was about 8 yrs old... I resumed all responsiblity... as far as picking stalls, cleaning water tubs... feeding and haying. And once I was big enough to tack... I either tacked my horse, rode bareback or didnt ride at all...
Once I turned 18... I took over all costs. My mom hasnt paid a penny towards my horses in about 4 yrs now. Of course at the time I had only 1. But because of my love and determination... and How well I have taken care of that one horse... the lady I got him from... has given me a yearling (now 3 yr old), and baby mini, and let me lease a mare and breed to her stud (with a $2500 stud fee) and Didnt charge me a Penny


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

I started riding lessons when I was 8, then my sister, brother and mum all got into it. My mum has suddenly gone off it now thought which is worrying because she hasn't bought me a horse yet! hehe  It's weird for me though, my parents aren't worried about financial upkeep, they are worried that I will get behind at school and be too tired. It's soo frustrating and my mum says I have to work at the local stables to prove I'm willing to look after one myself, but it is slave labour there! Really long hours for about£20!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I know this is an old post.... but I wanted to share- I used to gallop up and down the halls on my hands and knees doing an acutal three beat canter. I also would tie tails onto my bike, make saddles out of pillows and set up jumps for me and my "horse" to go over. I did not get one until I was 14 but it worked


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have convinced mom...well I had her convinced. I got my first horse for my 10th birthday and I've had 2 more horses since her. Now, I'm trying to convince her to let me get a yearling. Not going to well for me.
Now dad's a different story. He is not convinced at all even though I get up early every morning to go down to the barn and stay late ever night doing chores. He thinks horses are just money wasters and are too time-consuming. He doesn't understand my life is centered around them. But he hasn't stopped me from getting a horse yet, mostly because me and my mom would get the horse first and then tell him. hehe =)


----------



## Dani9192 (Jan 2, 2010)

I asked my dad for a horse since i was 3 or 4 and when i was 10 ha decided it would be a good idea to take lessons, so i took them for 3 years until he was convinced it wasn't a phase  when i was 13 he bought me doc the best lil qh horse i ever rode! he taught me so much as a rider! (we gave him away to a church trail program, because it was easy work, and he had a degenerative hock, only to find out 6 months later that they sold him. :,[ )


----------



## polkapiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

However much I want one, its just not going to happen yet. I have a pretty specific plan of my life. Once I've finished uni, I'm going to buy a run-down house with land and do it up. Once its done up, I'm going to build a stable block and maybe an arena. When all that is finished, I'll probably get 2-3 horses and the rest of the stables I will put boarders in. I'm going to run lessons part-time too. I'll probably have a horse by the time I'm 30 =) 

However, I have found a BRILLIANT alternative. Loaning a horse from my riding school! I did this last summer, and I'm going to do it again this summer. I get 3 lessons a week (1 group 2 private) and I can go spend time with the horse whenever I want. I also get priority for stable events etc. Its great =)


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

According to my parents, I have liked horses since before I can remember. My 'first' pony was a POA pony named Tootsie. She was actually my brothers' pony, but they didn't ride her much. My dad used to ride her once in a while to make sure she didn't get too fat. One day he decided to take me with him, I was about 2 years old. My mom was worried that I would be frightened. But I didn't cry at the horse or anything, I squealed with delight. My parents bundled me up, slapped a bicycle helmet on my head and I sat in front of my dad while he carefully walked Tootsie around the field. I laughed and laughed. When the ride was over and my dad went to take me off the pony, I screamed NOOOOOOO and clutched on to Tootsie's mane for dear life. Do not take me from this beautiful creature. My parents knew from that day forward that I would be horse obsessed. 

It didn't take much to convince him to buy me a horse. I leased one for a few years when I was ten. My mom drove me to the barn every day so I could much stalls, water horses, clean tack ect. They didn't tell me I had to, I did everything willingly. I think this helped them in their decision to let me have a horse.

My hard work paid off when I found my leased horse in my backyard on my 14th birthday. My riding instructor had given her to me. Best birthday ever.


----------

